# Two rooms one system



## KyleSussenbach (Nov 6, 2009)

Hello again HTS, First let me thank you for the help several years back as I built my first system and have loved it. 

Now I'm being commissioned to build another for a friend and am back for more advice. He is building a simple home theater in a room roughly 22'x17'. 50inch t.v. in the middle, hung on the wall. I was planning on doing a simple 5.1 system using Fluance's 5.0 AV-HTB with a sub and A/V R. However, he is also wanting to include speakers to an adjacent room 23'x17' (gaming room), but it doesn't need to be a 5 speaker system. I was also looking at Pioneer's SP line for 5.0.

So my novice idea was to simply utilize a 7.1 system and have 2 in the game room purchasing another pair of AV Fluance floorstanding speakers. 

Any thoughts on this?

Second question...

I've been out of A/V research for sometime and I need to get a Sub for him. I use a Klipsch SW-350 8-Inch, and would be happy to get something similar, but I've always heard the rave reviews of SVS's subs, in addition I saw great reviews of the Hsu STF-1. 

looking to spend between 300-400 on the Sub

Finally, I need an A/V receiver. Nothing fancy, no 4k, 3d, blue tooth, etc needed. Just 7.1 (or 7.2) with HDMI, component, and good quality. I'd prefer, as well, to spend between 200-400 on this. One nice feature would be to be able to turn off the 2 speakers in the side room, leaving the main 5.1. 

I don't mind refurbished, and recognize there is probably some info I've left out. 

Overall he is looking to spend between $1000-1300. I already have the cables/wire.


Thanks so much for your time :clap: and wisdom lddude: ,
Kyle


----------



## Chromejob (Feb 19, 2015)

I would guess the adjacent room would be a Zone 2, which some Yamaha receivers support. On my RXV775, though, mostly 2-channel content only goes to zone 2 (meant to be music). Might be better in the x77 AVRs.

I don't understand how you think a 7.1 system will play in the adjacent game room, but then be 5.1 in the main listening room. Running 7-channel stereo?

For that room size, I'd consider 6.1 or 7.1 for the main room. 

Hsu's bargain sub is the STF-2. You could compare with the NXG Nx-BAS-500, has gotten outstanding reviews.


----------



## Wayne A. Pflughaupt (Apr 13, 2006)

What you’re looking for is a receiver that has capability for a second zone. Not an uncommon feature, so you won’t have any problem finding one. The simplest solution will probably be to get a 7.1 receiver that has the option of using a pair of the on-board amplifiers to power the second zone. However, this might be a challenge for your <$400 budget.

You’ll also need to find out if your friend merely intends for the second zone to play whatever is playing on the main zone, or if he wants the second zone to be able to play independent sources. Another issue is that many receivers’ second zones only work with analog signals, while most DVD players and many other sources these days have only digital outputs. So you need a receiver whose second zone will operate with digital inputs. Again, this may be a challenge given your budget.

Regards, 
Wayne


----------



## Chromejob (Feb 19, 2015)

Wayne A. Pflughaupt said:


> What you’re looking for is a receiver that has capability for a second zone. Not an uncommon feature, so you won’t have any problem finding one. The simplest solution will probably be to get a 7.1 receiver that has the option of using a pair of the on-board amplifiers to power the second zone. However, this might be a challenge for your <$400 budget.


I'd bet you a round of drinks that a RX-V675 would squeak in. Not sure if the RX-v575 ... nope, checked the manual, and the RX-V575 WILL do Zone B or 7.1.


----------



## KyleSussenbach (Nov 6, 2009)

Thanks for the responses guys. I admit I'm having a little bit of a hard time following. He doesn't need to play different things in each room so it sounds like I just need the option to turn off two of the speakers. I thought I recalled my Onkyo 607 had that option so I figured any 7.1 system would include it. 

Beyond that, any thoughts on the 5.0 systems I mentioned?

Finally, the subs are pretty confusing to me. I fail to see how a 350 watt 8" could be $400 compared to a 500 watt 12" at $250... I'm certainly not asking for an explanation here as I could put in the time/effort for research on my own if I really care, but are you all saying the couple I mentioned aren't good and I should instead look into the HSU STF-2 or NXG Nx-BAS-500?

Thanks,
Kyle


----------



## Chromejob (Feb 19, 2015)

You've confused me.... What speakers did you think would play in the game room, and in what mode (Dolby 5.1, 7-channel stereo)? 

Read up on the subs mentioned then ask specific questions, if any. Not here to do sales support. Why do I say this....




KyleSussenbach said:


> ...I'm certainly not asking for an explanation here as I could put in the time/effort for research on my own if I really care, but are you all saying the couple I mentioned aren't good and I should instead look into the HSU STF-2 or NXG Nx-BAS-500?


Yes. You asked, we answered, now its time for you to care enough to "put in the time/effort for research on my own." I dont think SVS has a sub in the price range you specified, thats why I mentioned the NXG.


----------



## Chromejob (Feb 19, 2015)




----------



## chashint (Jan 12, 2011)

KyleSussenbach said:


> Finally, the subs are pretty confusing to me. I fail to see how a 350 watt 8" could be $400 compared to a 500 watt 12" at $250... are you all saying the couple I mentioned aren't good and I should instead look into the HSU STF-2 or NXG Nx-BAS-500?


There is more to any speaker or subwoofer than simply looking at price, driver size, or wattage.
Cabinet design/size, quality of the driver, and quality of the amplifier all have to be considered.

$1300 goes fast when you are buying everything.
You have not asked for alternate suggestions but I cant resist spending other people's money for them.
If you are set on the Flaunce speakers, may I suggest taking a look at this AVR ?
http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B0..._m=ATVPDKIKX0DER&pf_rd_r=1AGMWTPVN6E216YKD2P5 
It has powered zone two capability as well as a couple features you said you do not care about but I find useful.
When putting together a system I sorta subcribe to keeping the various parts in family, to that end this subwoofer fits with the rest of the system
http://www.amazon.com/Polk-Audio-12-Inch-Powered-Subwoofer/dp/B000092TT0

Now if you want to get a little crazy and stretch the budget just a little 
http://www.acousticsounddesign.com/core/view_BigProduct.cfm?pid=1212&sc=27 
and 
http://www.acousticsounddesign.com/core/view_BigProduct.cfm?pid=1248&sc=27
Using TV15 code in the shopping cart for 15% discount the to the dorr price is $850 and $1062 respectively.
Just FYI the TV15 code comes and goes, it is working today on these items.
The AVR linked to above will take you to $1176 or to $1388 to the door for a complete 5.1 channel setup.

Just something to ponder on.


----------



## JBrax (Oct 13, 2011)

Nice link on the Premier Acoustic speaker package. I've never heard of them but they are nice looking Charlie. That seems like an incredible deal at that price and if you can get them with the coupon code price seems like it's worth trying.


----------

